# For Those Wondering About Mike's Maple



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 18, 2014)

My photography is terrible, and these are just cell phone pics, but this is BLM burl from @Mike1950. The inlay was from a hidden bark inclusion, and is Bali Coral.

http://i.Rule #2/P93VbwN.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/tg4rXnU.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/oUmjQK3.jpg

He's got some niiiiiiiice maple, folks!

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks a bunch Michael but you are the one that really makes it look nice.


----------



## SENC (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 18, 2014)

very nice. Nice form, fit, and finish for sure.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 18, 2014)

very nice! great finish!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2014)

You really made the best of an awful piece of timber! Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2014)

Whew - Thats an outstanding finish on an outstanding piece of timber. Well done!. What did you use for a finish?


----------



## TimR (Feb 18, 2014)

Killer finish, really shows the depth of the curl and eyes.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike's maple has curls, eyes, and rays for days! Easily the nicest maple burl I've had the pleasure of working with.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 19, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Whew - Thats an outstanding finish on an outstanding piece of timber. Well done!. What did you use for a finish?



I used teak oil, followed by 12 coats of Wood Turners Finish, hand sanded through all the micro mesh grits, and then buffed with tripoli and white diamond.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Did you core it?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 19, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful! Did you core it?



Unfortunately, I do not have a coring system, or I certainly would have!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2014)

Yea, I don't either, but for pieces like that it sure would be nice...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2014)

phoenixwoodworks said:


> For Those Wondering About Mike's Maple




We wonder all right = we wonder how we're going to buy more without the wife finding out . . . 


Beautiful bowl and wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We wonder all right = we wonder how we're going to buy more without the wife finding out . . .
> 
> Beautiful bowl and wood.




Damn you guys have to buy it- I have a wife also- and she already found out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 19, 2014)

nice bowl.


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful piece and excellent finish! Great turn!


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd say the execution matches the quality of that maple... looks incredible!


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 4, 2014)

Beyond gorgeous! Very simple execution, classic lines a finish that will not hide any flaws... nice!


----------

